# Quicktime video to Youtube



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a different camera, Kodak instead of HP. Now my videos are in quicktime. Edited the videos through Kodak Easy Share. Want to put them on Youtube but it will not load. They attempt to load for three hours and then just go away. No message or anything. Think I am missing a step but what is it?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
I use Quicktime. I edit the video in iMovie(apple editor), then save it to the desktop. Open it thru Quicktime, then export it to the desktop at medium quality(takes awhile!). That is the one I upload to youTube.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a Dell with windows XP. Am not sure that apple imovie will work with XP? Use to use windows movie maker but that does not work with quicktime.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, if you have already edited the movie, then just open it on Quicktime, so you can see it on the screen. Go to File/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gifpen, once the movie is on your screen, go to File:Export, then a window comes up, choose medium quality(shows up pretty good on youTUbe-high quality takes FOREVER!) Once it is exported to your desktop(takes a few minutes-depending on length), then you can use the exported version to upload to youTUbe. I did pay extra to have the fuller version of Quicktime, so not sure you will be able to do this with your version or not. Jerry


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

You need QuickTime Pro to export something using the QuickTime Player application. However, iMovie can export with all the QuickTime Pro options without having to buy QuickTime Pro.


----------

